# Brands you won't buy...for no good reason!



## smartyiak (Apr 29, 2009)

Don't know if this has been done, but:

Are there any brands you just won't buy because of some dumb perception...nothing performance or quality rated...just because you're dumb. 

I won't buy a Scott. By most accounts, they're very good. TONS of people swear by their Sparks...but I just can't buy a Scott. I think maybe it goes back to when I was motocross kid and all the pros (Johnny O', Mark Barnett, etc) started showing up in Oakleys. Obviously, it meant that Scotts were terrible (Right?). Obviously, it follows that their bikes are terrible....yes: I'm a moron. Also: I love Scott ski poles...so I'm a hypocrite!

Another one is Ridley. I've ridden a few of their road bikes. They were very nice and their geometry fits me...so I should buy one, right? But every time I think about the fact that it's named after a Hollywood Director the founder liked, it just irks me...I know: not a valid reason at all.

You folks got any brands you just won't buy just b/c you've conjured up some stupid reason in your mind.


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

I refuse to buy anything Trek or Specialized, even their accessory brands. I just don't like them--I see them as the Ford/Chevy of biking.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

^hey i have a scott spark...oK good bike, not the greatest thing in the world but does the job...far better than the Specialised I had previously, like on another planet better...which leads to...

I wouldn't say "won't" but prefer not to...just because I don't seem to like their brand
Specialised- aformentioned previous bike, dubious legal practices
Giant- the white goods of bikes, the bike you buy when you just don't care what you ride
Santa cruze - knew a guy who had one in the 90's he was actually a better rider than me, but I kept beating him in DH races and it **** him no end and he was a dick about it, therefore I don't like them.
Lynsky - their not a litespeed anymore and then they became the budget mail order titanium, ugh
YT - I don't even know what they are, but I hate them
Pinerello - hey look wonky.

Although I think all that more just says I have issues than anything.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Anything Giant, no reason other than shitty service at a shop when I was looking for my first big boy bike. One of my bikes does have a Giant seatpost I will eventually change.

Also, Pepsi ugh! Nasty! 

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm no fan of Huffy.


----------



## fatboy43 (May 4, 2008)

Mongoose. I'm pissed at Mongoose. They used to be amazing bikes. I raced Mongoose frames back in my BMX days and used to have a beautiful Mongoose MTB with Ritchey Logic tubing. What a sweet bike....wish I still had it. Now every time I see the name Mongoose I cringe. Damn shame.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

Schwalbe. Friend bought a set of tires directly from Schwalbe in Germany or wherever they are from. Box comes, has 2 tires and a random bag of gummy bears in it. I decided that company is weird and has weak tires and I would never buy anything from them. 

Maybe I am the weird one?


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Perlizumi (or however you spell it) - because _everyone_ has Perlizumi

I have this secret fear that if I dress in the latest, coolest gear, someone will think I'm fast or something. Probably PTSD from an over-exposure to posers back in the day.

-F


----------



## injected59 (Aug 14, 2016)

Yeti cooler. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> Schwalbe. Friend bought a set of tires directly from Schwalbe in Germany or wherever they are from. Box comes, has 2 tires and a random bag of gummy bears in it. I decided that company is weird and has weak tires and I would never buy anything from them.
> 
> Maybe I am the weird one?


THe Gummy Bears are for repainig flats. DUH!


----------



## bucksaw87 (Jun 18, 2007)

Cannondale. Also, Giant. Might be because, locally, those two brands are carried solely by the more-money-than-sense corporate controlled bike shops. Somewhat ironically, Specialized and Trek (and their associated brands) are sold in the down-to-earth, core shops.


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

Gasp4Air said:


> THe Gummy Bears are for repainig flats. DUH!


Schwable, the gummy bears are what the tires are made of. How else would they wear out in 3 hours?


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

bucksaw87 said:


> Cannondale. Also, Giant. Might be because, locally, those two brands are carried solely by the more-money-than-sense corporate controlled bike shops. Somewhat ironically, Specialized and Trek (and their associated brands) are sold in the down-to-earth, core shops.


Because Spec and Trek aren't corporate at all. :lol:

I can't say there's a brand I'd avoid as a rule, but certain products within a brand (SRAM brakes come to mind...though I have a pair of Codes that work well enough).


----------



## Dropper (Mar 1, 2018)

Yup hard to buy SRAM brakes stand alone. If a build comes with them so be it. When they fail its time for some shimanos.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black Squirrel (Oct 13, 2016)

Cannondale, but there's plenty of reasons.


----------



## LargeMan (May 20, 2017)

Trek, Specialized or Cannondale, Just poor business practices that hurt cycling as a whole.

Pivot because they look pregnant.


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

Evil.... Because I hate evil and love good.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

Trek and spec.... except for tires from spec, they're good enough to overcome my bias :lol:


----------



## blizzardpapa (Jan 19, 2004)

Lululemon.


----------



## bucksaw87 (Jun 18, 2007)

noapathy said:


> Because Spec and Trek aren't corporate at all.
> 
> I can't say there's a brand I'd avoid as a rule, but certain products within a brand (SRAM brakes come to mind...though I have a pair of Codes that work well enough).


I'm saying the shops, not necessarily the brands themselves. The Giant dealer in my hometown actually told me not to buy parts from them because they're in the business of selling complete bikes...as a DIY guy, I wasn't welcome there. The Cannondale dealer had similar sentiments, but at the very least, they didn't explicitly tell me not to buy from them.

Oh, and both shops are local chains, so there are quite a few locations.


----------



## spsoon (Jul 28, 2008)

Ellsworth. One time I went to their website and it re-sized my browser. Never looked at them again :lol:


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

There are a few in the MTB world I wouldn't buy, but based on quality, support, and how much proprietary crap their is. I don't have weird biases there....

... But road bikes I'll never buy a cervelo. They're like BMWs where I live. No style, every third rider has one because that's what the elitist shops carry.

... Pinarello. I don't see anything special about them expect for overly curvy tubes. I imagine they spend time to do this because they don't have anything actually worthwhile and unique to offer.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Race Face. What a stupid name. 
Maxxis. Fugly logo, and if you can't measure a tire, I don't trust you to design or make one.


----------



## Brodino (Sep 15, 2008)

Specialized. All the lawsuits just turned me off.


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

About the only thing I have an aversion to is SRAM brakes. I've heard too many negative things about them, and their upper tier brakes are every bit as expensive as Shimano's, Magura's, and Hope's upper tier stuff.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Too many rational reasons here. Supposed to be idiotic ones.


----------



## Dropper (Mar 1, 2018)

Oh yeah I wont buy SRAM brakes because i have a phobia of brakes that end in the letter M.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Any brand that adopted the name of a previously sold brand but has little or nothing in common with the original company. Nuke Proof and Evil come to mind. Just come up with your own name fer Pete's sake.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Ritchey. Because my mate loves Ritchey stuff and he's a knobhead.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Oakley


----------



## Mike Aswell (Sep 1, 2009)

Mr Pig said:


> Too many rational reasons here. Supposed to be idiotic ones.


That's exactly what I was thinking around now in the thread.

Although the original premise is pretty tough as generally there is SOME reason why you do or don't do something, even if it's not a great or particularly valid reason.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

Mr Pig said:


> Too many rational reasons here. Supposed to be idiotic ones.


Im 90% sure cannondale is still hiding the body of jimmy hoffa, so I wont buy anything from them either!


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

One Pivot said:


> Im 90% sure cannondale is still hiding the body of jimmy hoffa, so I wont buy anything from them either!


Under a pile of cracked frames from the 90s?


----------



## karmaphi (Mar 19, 2018)

1) Anything I judge to be "decadence" (e.g. cheap disposable "no-name" chinese-made stuff for instant gratification, as I hypocritically imagine that it's better for posterity if I buy something marketed to last, only to replace it before it's worn out)

2) Anything with dated/trendy graphics/fonts (e.g. Intense and Felt fonts, Haibike auto-racing inspired graphics, paint jobs that fade/dull)

3) Anything overly color matched (e.g. Giant custom decals on parts)

4) Anything "proprietary" or overly integrated (e.g. Spec and Trek shocks, despite knowing there's kits to convert; cranks with specific ring interfaces)

Not brand specific things:

5) Anything seemingly "outdated" (e.g. QR rear on HTs prob better, but I unreasonably am compelled to go TA despite all the negatives)

6) Anything named in "poor taste" (e.g. Evil sounds immature, some things have names that I don't understand the meaning of, such as the Jafaki tire)

7) Anything bad-mouthed by other consumers (e.g. consumer reviews have more influence on me than I care to admit, like reputation surrounding Cannondale)

The other parts had better be outstanding in other parts for me to overlook any of these. IMO, these are unreasonable personal bias. I should trust the engineers a bit more and be less superficial. I probably became too salty after being overly open to others' opinions, each taken with a grain of salt...


----------



## smartyiak (Apr 29, 2009)

Mike Aswell said:


> ...even if it's not a great or particularly valid reason.


This. I started the thread in good fun, but am serious about not buying Ridley or Scott bikes...and provided true, but terrible and invalid reasoning.

And: whoever said Huffy: you totally missed the mark...unless you have no concern over the quality and safety of Huffy bicycles.


----------



## dir-T (Jan 20, 2004)

Anything with intentionally mispelled words in the name. I can't think of anything in the bike world right now but I will NEVER eat at the Korner Kafe' and I certainly won't be buying yarn at the Kwilt Shop.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Anything that is marketed as being super light, because weight weenies are knobheads.


----------



## ujoty (Sep 23, 2011)

SRAM, it's "I'm shitting" in Polish 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

WHALENARD said:


> Oakley


Haven't bought a pair of Oakleys since I heard they're made by Luxxotica. Got Smith instead.

Also, I would only intentionally buy Specialized if it's a product I could remove the "iz" from the label. That makes it acceptable. For reasons.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

no cannondale
no specialized 'except the shoes' specialized shoes fit me
no bikes from QBP (surly, salsa)


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

noapathy said:


> Haven't bought a pair of Oakleys since I heard they're made by Luxxotica. Got Smith instead.
> 
> Also, I would only intentionally buy Specialized if it's a product I could remove the "iz" from the label. That makes it acceptable. For reasons.


Smith


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

WHALENARD said:


> Smith


Neo, is that you?


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

Virginia slims!


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

noapathy said:


> Neo, is that you?


Lol!

I have a set of pivlocks. While the lens systems works as advertised I can't begin to describe the peice of over engeneered garbage these things are. They are really really terrible. Lense quality is shockingly bad as well.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

richwolf said:


> Virginia slims!


Aint no Benson and Hedges.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

WHALENARD said:


> Lol!
> 
> I have a set of pivlocks. While the lens systems works as advertised I can't begin to describe the peice of over engeneered garbage these things are. They are really really terrible. Lense quality is shockingly bad as well.


I rather like my Arena Max - while not perfectly refined, the 3 lenses are distortion free and they're comfy enough I forget about them and they keep bugs and other crap outta my eyes...but I digress.

To get us back on track, I also will no longer buy Smith due to a sense of peer pressure. Probably.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

spsoon said:


> Ellsworth. One time I went to their website and it re-sized my browser. Never looked at them again :lol:


It took 21 posts until this brand showed its ugly face. I would have thought it would of been in the first 3 reply's easily.


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

OwenM said:


> Race Face. What a stupid name.
> Maxxis. Fugly logo, and if you can't measure a tire, I don't trust you to design or make one.


Did someone call you "brace face" as a kid? If so, totally understandable.

The Maxxis logo is perfectly fine IMO, other than being yellow. Blechhh.
Your logic regarding their sizing is beyond reproach. I assume you don't buy Specialized tires either.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

I'll never own a Cannondale ~ Dates back to the Headshok - reminds me of Max Headroom

Bought my last ever Race Face product ~ Most overrated bike component maker on the planet

Maxima ~ I'm a Bel-Ray guy

ENVE ~ Probably just jealous of the people who can afford their stuff

O'Neal ~ JT Racing for life


----------



## Joe_Re (Jan 10, 2011)

Maui Jim. They're good shades, but I think they're stupid. No reason, I just do.


----------



## Dropper (Mar 1, 2018)

Easton...cuz they changed their name to Race Face...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Handlebar (Apr 12, 2016)

I'm also not a Trek (or affiliated/owned brands) fanboi. It's not because their products suck. In fact, Trek has done a lot of really great and progressive moves for advanced design and material use. But...I can't get over how they willingly debased and attempted to ruin (both financially and by reputation) Greg LeMond and the LeMond brand name at the behest of Lance Armstrong's blatant and slanderous lies. Trek leadership was fully on board in attempting to destroy LeMond for no reason than to look good. And they still have never acknowledged or apologized to LeMond for their actions. So..."forget" those guys. Now that I typed it...not sure that's "no good reason"....????


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Trek and specialized just due to the local shops around here. 

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

All things Anheuser Busch.


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

WHALENARD said:


> All things Anheuser Busch.


That's for good reason though. Everything they sell tastes like warm piss.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Trek... their bikes just don't look right o_0

Specializd... over priced/under spec'd :-|

Transition... after my ole Bandit's rear triangle made like a boy band & broke up =/

Scott... more overpriced/under spec'd bikes.

'Born to ride!'


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

askibum02 said:


> That's for good reason though. Everything they sell tastes like warm piss.


Well, unless you get it cold. Doesn't make it taste better, just not warm.

Going to have to add GoPro to the list because there's no space between "go" and "pro".


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

fatboy43 said:


> Mongoose. I'm pissed at Mongoose. They used to be amazing bikes. I raced Mongoose frames back in my BMX days and used to have a beautiful Mongoose MTB with Ritchey Logic tubing. What a sweet bike....wish I still had it. Now every time I see the name Mongoose I cringe. Damn shame.


this 100%, and for the same reasons. Super proud of my old Mongeese, but this company went the same way as Metallica did....legendary entity to disgusting mockery of what they originally stood for...

never buy Coke if I have the choice
Heinze ketchup over any other brand
won't buy anything Nike
won't buy Oakleys
won't buy anything but Zildjian cymbals
won't buy anything Ford
would not buy a Specialized bike b/c everyone around here has them
won't buy Easton products


----------



## richde (Jun 8, 2004)

Any company that changed to an FSR/Horst Link when the patent ran out.


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

Mr Pig said:


> Ritchey. Because my mate loves Ritchey stuff and he's a knobhead.


I have a mate who loves Maxxis tyres (and 29ers) with religious fanaticism to the point where I'm reluctant to buy either!
:lol:


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

David R said:


> I have a mate who loves Maxxis tyres (and 29ers) with religious fanaticism to the point where I'm reluctant to buy either!


Yeah, I wasn't kidding. For years he nagged me to death about doing a 100-mile charity ride he does. I got so sick of saying no that eventually I told him I was going to kill him if he asked me again! I wouldn't do the ride if you paid me, purely because of his nagging.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Any bike with a small letter "e" proceeding the word "bike".

... Ohhhh brands!... Yeah, no Specialized.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

LargeMan said:


> ...
> 
> Pivot because they look pregnant.


I know, right!



ujoty said:


> SRAM, it's "I'm shitting" in Polish
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


:lol:



D Bone said:


> I'll never own a Cannondale ~ Dates back to the Headshok - reminds me of Max Headroom
> 
> ...
> 
> O'Neal ~ JT Racing for life


I liked Max Headroom, 








but I didn't like this guy...








And I had JT gloves as a BMX wannabe kid - like 6 pairs. :thumbsup:



JACKL said:


> ...other than being yellow. Blechhh.
> ...


Yeah, yellow _bikes_ suck. If I won one in a contest I'd swap the frame.

-F


----------



## tims5377 (Oct 20, 2010)

Trek and Affiliates
Specialized and Affiliates

...usually...

But sometimes its all you can find.

I bought a bontrager road saddle, cause my fitter said it was good and would work for me. It hurts my gooch. He was a shitty fitter.

Just bought bontrager baggies and chamois cause i was going on a trip and needed another pair. Absolute worst chamois in the world. 

Maybe i just need to strengthen my nasty bits.....


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> Schwalbe. Friend bought a set of tires directly from Schwalbe in Germany or wherever they are from. Box comes, has 2 tires and a random bag of gummy bears in it. I decided that company is weird and has weak tires and I would never buy anything from them.
> 
> Maybe I am the weird one?


Haha, I thought I was the only one that got those with my tires. I figured someone accidentally dropped them in the box.

I decided to thrown them in the trash rather than test my luck and eat the random bag of gummy bears from another country :skep:


----------



## Durt (Aug 13, 2009)

Specialized. Many reasons, many already mentioned. That said, I've got a Phenom saddle from '09 that I'll ride til it dies. Love that thing. Like it was made just for me. Haven't been able to find any online. Sad as it will eventually have to be replaced.


----------



## smartyiak (Apr 29, 2009)

Fleas said:


> And I had JT gloves as a BMX wannabe kid - like 6 pairs. :thumbsup:-F


As a kid I based my purchases on this photo:








He was the first guy I saw in white...and no one had gaiters...FREAKIN GAITERS...so much style!

Also, after I saw this photo, I tried to take EVERY corner in this fashion:







leaned over, leg forward, roosting. Motocross...BMX...didn't matter if the corner called for it or not. ALL corners were to be taken leaned over as much as possible, leg forward, with as much roost as I could generate! (and I begged my dad for an HRP roost protector (never got one  ))


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm surprised BD hasn't come up

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## splitendz (Nov 13, 2015)

Specialized & Giant... just cuz.
I know Trek could be thrown into that mix, but after I rode my 16' Fuel EX, it was love at first ride and I became a whore


----------



## Sage of the Sage (Nov 10, 2011)

Avid. Back in 2005-2006ish when I was getting serious about mountain biking, you could find all the guys on the hill running avid brakes by following the sound of turkeys. 

They could make a brake that weighed less than a mouse fart, bled itself, swapped its own pads, and cleaned the bike post ride, and I still wouldn’t buy it.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

That reminds me. I like turkey, but won't buy Butterball.


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

Not that I can think of. Closest would be Rudy Project because they took advantage of my friends when they decided to jump into the LBS business. Convinced them to be a Rudy dealer when he was new to the game, only to find out they dump everything online and below retail. Customers came into their shop and got upset that they were trying to rip them off by selling glasses at MSRP! How dare they! Those same glasses can be bought direct from Rudy at wholesale! They wised up to these practices quickly.

Other than that, I can't think of anything. I think I have 6 different brand frames in my garage right now.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

smartyiak said:


> As a kid I based my purchases on this photo:
> View attachment 1202591
> 
> 
> ...


Gators are worthless in MX. I used them downhill skiing for years over jeans. Now thats style in the 70's-80's bro.  I was a MX freak as well, lived and breathed it. Your lower photo of Bob Hannah wearing Highpoint boots. I had those handed down from my older brother. Yes, I had to lean every berm in that fashion as well, even if the corner didn't have a berm. Lol

And Flea you mentioned JT Racing, gloves. I met the husband and wife owners of JT back in the day. Pretty cool people, they were a local company out of El Cajon / San Diego.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

In 1977 I got these for my 10th birthday from my mom and dad..... They still hang in my garage today.


----------



## BobShort (Jun 29, 2006)

Cove. Because I don't want to explain the names to my children...


----------



## Dropper (Mar 1, 2018)

BobShort said:


> Cove. Because I don't want to explain the names to my children...


At some point though that discussion has got to happen its an easy segue "so you know that decal on my bike..."


----------



## justwan naride (Oct 13, 2008)

Cube, Ghost, Canyon. Just find them uninspiring. YT because everyone getting a new bike here seems to be getting a YT. Also TLD and Fox riding gear.


----------



## karmaphi (Mar 19, 2018)

Any brand known for swoopy disproportionate-sized tubes

Any brand the embraces hipster-like style

Any brand that likes to make cheap marketing terms without any background technological explanation for them

Hmm, if I had to name some: Fezzari, Surly, Pivot. Ya, no good reason. The bikes probably are great, but the image just isn't to my taste.

I have a friend that's a Manitou fanatic. He hates Fox. I'm like the opposite. I got 1 Manitou product just to shut him up about it, but never really rode it more than once. It was a crappy Tower fork to replace an overactive Reba. Also demo'd Manitou on a RM Sherpa and it was a jarring ride, compared to all the Fox and RS equipped Rocky Mountain models. Probably going to avoid 'em, considering I find Fox and RS on sale for no more than Manitou MSRP. He bought a Fox 36 fork, which he had my help change the travel only, only to not ride it and replace it with a Lyrik. xD


----------



## jarwes (Mar 13, 2012)

I won't buy a specialized mainly for the bad lawsuit Karma. Years ago I used to have a Specialized helmet and I pulled off the iz . I will also not mix brands. For example I refuse to put any Bontrager products on anything other than a trek. And If I were to buy any specialized products it wouldn't go on any bike other than a Specialized, which I won't buy anyway.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Devinci Johnson


Just you, in the woods and your Johnson...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

D Bone said:


> In 1977 I got these for my 10th birthday from my mom and dad..... They still hang in my garage today.
> 
> View attachment 1202655
> 
> ...


Nothing cooler in my eyes than vintage MX bikes. Love the old yellow YZ's and MX's. I had a 1975 Yamaha MX-400B. White with yellow graphics. After that year they went back to yellow. They actually had two lines of dirt bikes tvstvyear. The MX line and the YZ line. The MX line were white and the YZ line yellow. My MX was the first production mono shock bike. The 74 late model YZ 360 had it but not many sold.

My 1975 MX400B back in the day. I trail ride with it and it was so damn loud I put that large Skyway silencer on it just to keep my neighbors happy. LOL








Anybody recognize the Devils Backbone in the background? Back in the day I along with some others created some of the trails there. It's now a mtbing Mecca of sorts with hiking and biking only.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Johnny O'! He used to come up to the ranch and go hunting with me. He wasn't much of a talker!


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Nothing cooler in my eyes than vintage MX bikes. Love the old yellow YZ's and MX's. I had a 1975 Yamaha MX-400B. White with yellow graphics. After that year they went back to yellow. They actually had two lines of dirt bikes tvstvyear. The MX line and the YZ line. The MX line were white and the YZ line yellow. My MX was the first production mono shock bike. The 74 late model YZ 360 had it but not many sold.
> 
> My 1975 MX400B back in the day. I trail ride with it and it was so damn loud I put that large Skyway silencer on it just to keep my neighbors happy. LOL
> 
> Anybody recognize the Devils Backbone in the background? Back in the day I along with some others created some of the trails there. It's now a mtbing Mecca of sorts with hiking and biking only.


AWESOME! My dad had an MX 400 too. I learned to ride on a Suzuki TM 75 and progressed quickly, so my dad came home one day with the '77 YZ 80 in my picture. By the time I was 13, I was racing 80 intermediate in SoCal.

Me leading the '81 80 int Anaheim Amateur Supercross ahead of Mike Alessi's dad Tony on my '81 YZ:









My career ended in '85 as a mid-pack 250 pro...... Man, I sure was a lucky kid!!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

D Bone said:


> AWESOME! My dad had an MX 400 too. I learned to ride on a Suzuki TM 75 and progressed quickly, so my dad came home one day with the '77 YZ 80 in my picture. By the time I was 13, I was racing 80 intermediate in SoCal.
> 
> Me leading the '81 80 int Anaheim Amateur Supercross ahead of Mike Alessi's dad Tony on my '81 YZ:
> 
> ...


Sweet!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

anything from Apple


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

cmg71 said:


> anything from Apple


Snap! I hate Apple. You can often tell how foolish someone is by degree of awe in which they hold Apple.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Mr Pig said:


> Snap! I hate Apple. You can often tell how foolish someone is by degree of awe in which they hold Apple.


aint that the truth


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

I try to not be a name-dropper. 
All the big names and all the cool models come with baggage. Typically overpriced, out of stock and often times not a good value. I realize I'm justifying rather than NO GOOD REASON but lets' face it, I could be completely wrong. I do think I'm correct in a general sense though. 
You name it, bikes, tires, cars, ?? there are some great stand outs for quality and value but across the board, I'm not a brand loyal shopper.

Maybe I'm cheap or root for the underdog but I try to find the better value in lots of things so I'm usually not sporting the In Crowd doo dads. As long as I think I got a deal or paid a fair price, I'm happy.

I use the term "Too Proud" at times accusing some brands of using their big name to charge more than the market should allow but if they are selling anyways ,,, I'm wrong and every good deal out there is made up for by some gullible fat wallet status acquisition. 

Something about Firestone tires never clicked with me. Not sure I ever bought them but I think they were OEM on an early 2000 Focus I had.

Not an Apple fan either.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

smartyiak said:


> Don't know if this has been done, but:
> 
> Are there any brands you just won't buy because of some dumb perception...nothing performance or quality rated...just because you're dumb.
> 
> ...


I did not know that regarding Ridley. I had not heard of them before your post but I agree with you and crossed them off my list.

Others:
Motobecane - Dead!
Giant - Dead!
Niner - Dead!
Avid - Dead!
Wormer, Niedermeyer - All Dead!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Mr Pig said:


> Snap! I hate Apple. You can often tell how foolish someone is by degree of awe in which they hold Apple.


Wow. 

Sent from my iPhone
Viewed on my iPad
Previewed on my Apple Watch
Deleted off my iMac
Referred back to on my MacBook Pro
After I've watched Redbull TV on my Apple TV

?


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

Just J said:


> Wow.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone
> Viewed on my iPad
> ...


You too? Considering I work IT for a school district that is 80% Apple and working on going 100%, I almost have to buy into the technology.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

askibum02 said:


> Considering I work IT for a school district that is 80% Apple and working on going 100%, I almost have to buy into the technology.


Tech geeks love Apple, and love spending money, but it doesn't mean the stuff they want is the best. Graphic designers love Apple too.


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

Linux all the way baby! I hate Windows and I ain't going to spend the money for Apple.


----------



## MiWolverine (Jun 15, 2009)

Anything from Anheuser-Busch.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

askibum02 said:


> You too? Considering I work IT for a school district that is 80% Apple and working on going 100%, I almost have to buy into the technology.


Yup me too and that's not the half of it. I do have a background in design but I used it before and after that part of my life.

I only buy the best.


----------



## Thatshowiroll (Jan 30, 2009)

This thread is full of snobbery... so I'll join in.

Trek. Mostly because of the Lance Armstrong thing.
Campagnolo, overrated.

Anything with "ebike" in it.


----------



## ladljon (Nov 30, 2011)

Modern mTn bike tires....not sure what I will do, when my stash is depleted...maybe just CX and Road riding...


----------



## 2melow (Jan 5, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Anybody recognize the Devils Backbone in the background? Back in the day I along with some others created some of the trails there. It's now a mtbing Mecca of sorts with hiking and biking only.


That's pretty rad. My wife and I just took our little convertible on a evening ride from FtC up over Horsetooth, left on Glade Rd and pretty much right thru where your pic was taken. There are so many 8,000+ sq/ft houses up there now its crazy. We bought my son a YZ85 from a guy who said he can ride private property all the way up to the back side of Bobcat Ridge, that's about as far east you can ride now...but on private properly. I would have loved to ride free range on a dirt bike like that around here. Now it seems the closest (legally) is Donner/Pennock/Crown Point Road.


----------



## sooner518 (Aug 1, 2007)

wyomad said:


> Yeti. When I was a kid (80's-90's) I used to watch people race Yeti's at 60+ mph downhill on snow in their rubber rocket suits and think they were incredible. Where I'm at now, it seems that disgustingly rich people buy their real expensive full squishers and ride them on pavement only once a year, all garbed out in jerseys and bike shorts and whatnot. Its an elitist vibe, when realistically a walgoose would suit their once annual 3 miles just fine.
> 
> I also got hit by a car on a Scott once in Fort Collins. The model eludes me but it was probably a hi-ten steel model, only like 400 something bucks. I was completely fine but the frame all but exploded. It was 2 weeks old.


i dont personally have any issue with Yeti, but EVERYONE has them in Denver, and all their bikes/colors look the same. its hard to differentiate between their models. im just kind of bored with their bikes at this point


----------



## twd953 (Aug 21, 2008)

sooner518 said:


> i dont personally have any issue with Yeti, but EVERYONE has them in Denver, and all their bikes/colors look the same. its hard to differentiate between their models. im just kind of bored with their bikes at this point


Crap, you aren't kidding. Did a week long trip through Utah and Colorado last year, and you couldn't swing a dead cat without hitting three Yetis.

And the oddest thing of all, is that every single yeti rider was wearing a matching pair of yeti shorts. What's that all about. Buy a Yeti, and you get a matching pair of shorts and a free bowl of soup?


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Nothing from "강남풀싸롱No.l【0I0"....THAT's for sure!


----------



## Schulze (Feb 21, 2007)

Thinking...thinking....No, there's a good reason why I don't buy from certain brands.


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

Yup..any of thos fruity devices w/ an "i" in front of it: P..can toss my salad


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

twd953 said:


> Crap, you aren't kidding. Did a week long trip through Utah and Colorado last year, and you couldn't swing a dead cat without hitting three Yetis.
> 
> And the oddest thing of all, is that every single yeti rider was wearing a matching pair of yeti shorts. What's that all about. Buy a Yeti, and you get a matching pair of shorts and a free bowl of soup?


Looks good on you though!


----------



## attaboy (Apr 4, 2008)

I’m so out of it, had no idea apple made mtn bike components.


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

Fruit of the Loom
Budweiser / AB-InBev brands
KIA, Mitsubishi, Chevy
Puma
Bob's Red Mill
Fisher mountain bikes
Lee jeans
Tommy Bahama
Vidal Sassoon
Walmart / Members Mark (Sams) -- however, Kirkland is fine (go figure)
Starbucks, McDonalds, Dunkin
Firestone
Reynobond 
Delta, Spirit, & United airlines
(if I had more choices) Aetna & United health insurances.


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

SRAM, Rockshox, Fox, Lynskey, or any other brand that claims to be the best and is overpriced.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Tektro brakes!
Rockbros anything

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

Taj Mahal beer


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

attaboy said:


> I'm so out of it, had no idea apple made mtn bike components.


Seem logical if Fruit of the Loom is at it !! lol

Oh wait &#8230;. B R A N D S hehe


----------



## thesmokingman (Jan 17, 2009)

Mr Pig said:


> Snap! I hate Apple. You can often tell how foolish someone is by degree of awe in which they hold Apple.


My sister rang me up asking if I could replace the keyboard on her apple laptop. I say sure. I get it and its a macbook pro, facepalm. WTF, the keyboard is riveted to the unibody and you cannot get to it w/o removing everything in the way. It is ridiculous that a $20 replacement part requires 5 hours to replace.

I gave it back to her and told her to never buy another mac. She took it to the apple store... it rings up as $800 to fix, rofl!


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

There are way too many things I won't buy because people I think are boneheads buy em. 

There is one bike brand I will not buy ever because of an experience I had with whoever their representative was at a trial day. 
A while back, Pivot showed up at my local trail with a trailer full of bikes. I took an XL Mach 429 for a spin. I had just purchased a Specialized Stumpjumper FSR 29 so this was a great time for me to compare bikes. The Pivot felt invisible under me. I couldn't believe the ride but the components sucked. The tires were all wrong for the bike, being an XL and who in their right mind puts 160mm brake rotors front and rear on an XL? 

When I returned with the bike, The Pivot guy asked me what I thought. My first words were all praise for the frame and I really wanted one. As soon as I critiqued the stock build he turned right around and ignored me. I thought that was SO unprofessional. 
So, I won't buy Pivot.


----------



## Bacon Fat (Mar 11, 2016)

Cannondale Won't even go in a shop that sells them
Santa Cruz

Plus I won't buy any bike that is baby blue, yellow, purple or any of the other horrendous color combos that everyone is doing....looking at you Rocky Mountain


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

Trek and SC due to a LBS and Marin due to their horrid customer service.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

2melow said:


> That's pretty rad. My wife and I just took our little convertible on a evening ride from FtC up over Horsetooth, left on Glade Rd and pretty much right thru where your pic was taken. There are so many 8,000+ sq/ft houses up there now its crazy. We bought my son a YZ85 from a guy who said he can ride private property all the way up to the back side of Bobcat Ridge, that's about as far east you can ride now...but on private properly. I would have loved to ride free range on a dirt bike like that around here. Now it seems the closest (legally) is Donner/Pennock/Crown Point Road.


Yep, the photo of my motorcycle was taken in the driveway of the house I grew up in. It's on the very top of the mountain directly across the valley from the west side of the Devils Backbone. There weren't many houses on the west side of the Backbone and zero on the east side. We used to ride our dirt bikes up and through The Keyhole in the rock formation. After several years of this they got wise to us and caved part of The Keyhole in with giant boulders making it impassable unless you were a trials rider. We ended up going around by way of irrigation ditch road to get to the east side of the Backbone. The main trails of the Devils Backbone on the east side were started by us on motorcycles back then. Good times without a care in the world.

The Keyhole


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

Specialized. Just too freakin expensive 

SRAM brakes. Had some bad experiences and I’m done

TLD stuff. Seems over priced and I don’t care for their image. 

ENVE wheels. Way overpriced and I felt they were too stiff and uncomfortable 

Cannondale bikes. I own one and had a poor experience. I won’t buy from them again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLYINW (Apr 26, 2016)

Trek for what they did to Klein. They took a brand that was known for their beautifully crafted and painted bikes and just made them into rebadged Treks.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

FLYINW said:


> Trek for what they did to Klein.


And Bontrager for that matter.


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

justwan naride said:


> Cube, Ghost, Canyon. Just find them uninspiring. YT because everyone getting a new bike here seems to be getting a YT. Also TLD and Fox riding gear.


I never thought I'd wear tld, but for hot weather they have fantastic full finger gloves. I make sure to wear my Lycra so everyone knows squarely where I sit in the pecking order despite that logo.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

Bad or overplayed commercials will make me never use a product. I will NEVER donate a car to Cars for Kids, nor will I ever take my car to AAMCO because of those commercials that people imitate the sounds their cars make. 

I have not bought any thing Nike since they re-hired Vick after all the dog fighting stuff either. 

I have a lot of those .


----------



## bwizz (Jul 9, 2017)

I'm a Northerner I don't like anything!


----------



## Joe Handlebar (Apr 12, 2016)

FLYINW said:


> Trek for what they did to Klein. They took a brand that was known for their beautifully crafted and painted bikes and just made them into rebadged Treks.


Of course don't forget....then they just killed the brand.


----------



## Radical_53 (Nov 22, 2006)

thesmokingman said:


> WTF, the keyboard is riveted to the unibody and you cannot get to it w/o removing everything in the way. It is ridiculous that a $20 replacement part requires 5 hours to replace.


Same thing with my Dell XPS. Lots of equipment has stuff hard to replace. To me it's fine as long as it's nothing that has to be done regularly.

I wouldn't ever buy a Specialized, Trek, Kona, Giant, Canyon (or sorts of) bike for myself.
No Asian or French cars, no cheap tools.

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NHMB (Aug 28, 2013)

I will not buy any mainstream bike frame brand (giant, specialized, trek, even santa cruz now).... bc I don't want to be mainstream.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

NHMB said:


> I will not buy any mainstream bike frame brand (giant, specialized, trek, even santa cruz now).... bc I don't want to be mainstream.


"I wanna be different, just like all those other guys."


----------



## mountainbikenaked (Apr 6, 2007)

Marin. Used to make great lightweight racing hardtails. Outside of the Pine Mountain (not my style) their whole lineup sucks.

Raleigh. I know some of their people. Would not buy from them.

Sick. Look like great bikes. Too "bruh" for me.

Specialized-took too long to get away from proprietary crap.


----------



## NHMB (Aug 28, 2013)

slapheadmofo said:


> "I wanna be different, just like all those other guys."


 If we were all the same, we would be boring. plus, I said i don't want a mainstream bike. I didn't say I want to be different.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Wow. Interesting thread. I own a lot of stuff that people hate for various reasons. Of course, the reason I own some (much) of the stuff isn’t because the purchases were well thought out. It’s because what I bought was on sale.....


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

sfgiantsfan said:


> I have not bought any thing Nike since they re-hired Vick after all the dog fighting stuff either.


hear hear. I wasn't buying Nike before that, but i have pretty much hated anything associated with him because of this. He sucks. End of story.


----------



## karmaphi (Mar 19, 2018)

I got a ride buddy who's extremely biased against single pivots, including "faux bars". They call 'em outdated and just justifies it by saying, "I don't know, I just don't understand why..." Might add on details like it having poor performance under braking; they'd explain that single pivots are not active by saying that they both compress and extend under braking, as if extending means its stiffening, and compressing means that it's in a stiff part of its spring rate. End result is that he talks anyone away from any interest in a single pivot bike, including new Yeti SB models (buddy judged it to be a single pivot that goes from a high single-pivot at sag to low single-pivot design in other parts of its travel).

*shrug*


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Some of you grumpy bastards need to look in the mirror.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

bjeast said:


> Wow. Interesting thread. I own a lot of stuff that people hate for various reasons. Of course, the reason I own some (much) of the stuff isn't because the purchases were well thought out. It's because what I bought was on sale.....


So what you're saying is you bought stuff without checking with 'US' first ?

:lol:


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

After reading this thread I am probably going to buy a Specialized next, or maybe a Trek.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

Mr Pig said:


> Snap! I hate Apple. You can often tell how foolish someone is by degree of awe in which they hold Apple.


A couple of months ago I switched from my recently paid-off iPhon, which is now a frustrating iPOD with a reduced battery life, to Google Fi cell service. First time I have used Android system and so far very impressed.

Once I decide on my next home device, laptop or tablet, I'll have little left in the Apple ecosystem. I have already downloaded all photos and videos from icloud to storage device, just a matter of time before I toss the apple core into the bin.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

FLYINW said:


> Trek for what they did to Klein. They took a brand that was known for their beautifully crafted and painted bikes and just made them into rebadged Treks.


i found an interview with Klein near the end of his Trek contract. link below:

seems like a company that would have benefited from buy direct, but also sounds like Klein was relieved that Trek took on the hassles of running a business.

https://web.archive.org/web/2014052...chbackmb.com/Trail/content/18/1034/Gary-Klein

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Anything from Trump brand...


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

karmaphi said:


> I got a ride buddy who's extremely biased against single pivots, including "faux bars". They call 'em outdated and just justifies it by saying, "I don't know, I just don't understand why..." Might add on details like it having poor performance under braking; they'd explain that single pivots are not active by saying that they both compress and extend under braking, as if extending means its stiffening, and compressing means that it's in a stiff part of its spring rate.


Annoy him with this (idler at the pivot and floating brake):


----------



## jetboy2003 (Apr 26, 2004)

The most petty I can think of:

Dodge pickups, screw your damn knob shifter! Column shift only!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

I will never shop at, or even go into, a Wal Mart. I would die of starvation before participating in anything Wal Mart related


----------



## Wipedout (Nov 23, 2017)

Oakley.

Dumb reason: Douchebag culture surrounds them, at least in my town. Every bro driving a jacked up diesel and wearing a Tap Out shirt 3 sizes too small wears white framed Oakleys. 

Main reason: Never found a pair that fit well, lenses all scratched withing hours of gentle wear, lenses never seemed good quality, poor customer service, owned by Luxxotica. 

I wear Smith shades Got 10 years out of my last pair and they're still my back ups in the truck. I love the fit and quality of the lenses I have with the Chromapop polarizing. Excellent customer service too.


Ford vehicles:

Dumb reason: Every reason I have for never buying Ford is legitimate. 

Main reason: Way too many to list here. 


Ford (from corporate, to sales, to techs) is a company of crooks, liars, cheats and thieves that build sub par vehicles and refuse to stand behind their product. There will never be a Ford in our family again. Friends who own Fords, have to park on the street when they visit (none have complained after hearing why). So far, I've cost Ford nearly a dozen sales of F150 and larger trucks, as well as having two companies switch to GM for their fleets due to my experiences.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Wipedout said:


> Oakley.
> 
> Dumb reason: Douchebag culture surrounds them, at least in my town. Every bro driving a jacked up diesel and wearing a Tap Out shirt 3 sizes too small wears white framed Oakleys.
> 
> ...


yeah...most of the people I see with Oakleys on are also d bags, or super-narcissistic


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Oh man, I’m not sure if it’s a good reason or not, but like someone said earlier, hideous colour combinations would definitely affect my decision to buy. I honestly don’t know what a lot of brands are thinking these days....

Edit: I just went to the Rocky website and checked out a few bikes. I know taste is subjective, but man, there are a lot of unattractive if not downright ugly bikes on there. Your mileage may vary, of course.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

sXeXBMXer said:


> yeah...most of the people I see with Oakleys on are also d bags, or super-narcissistic


Remind me not to buy Oakley sunglasses...


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

Specialized bikes....Richard Cranium ownership and business practices, bikes that aren't anything special and ridiculous MSRP pricing

Nissan...no good reason


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

** My complements to the OP. 
This has been a fun read due to the qualifying distinction of "&#8230;. for no good reason." Brilliant really and the more petty or ill-conceived, the better and entertaining !

Major companies would pool to pay millions for these candid insights for the secrets of the way our brains behave, lead or betray us into purchase decisions.



bjeast said:


> Oh man, I'm not sure if it's a good reason or not, but like someone said earlier, hideous colour combinations would definitely affect my decision to buy. I honestly don't know what a lot of brands are thinking these days....


Just last night at work, one of the higher up's parked a new Audi in the lot with it's new temp tag. It's that industrial grey color that looks matte yet has a high gloss. I understand we are creatures of variety but that color is just seeming so 'off' with a nicer car like that. I think I see it on a Charger of Challenger sometimes but would have really laughed to see one of the newer 'pretend Jeep' compact SUV's park next to it. I know I've seen that color on a few of those. That color just brings to mind the mediocre I see and no offense to others, cars or colors- just that the Audi client is someone I picture a bit better studied on things like that. That color doesn't look bad on some of the other cars I've seen it on even if not my 2nd or 3rd choice.



k2rider1964 said:


> Nissan...no good reason


Nissan is pretty huge for having such dreary sales numbers and Infiniti is probably nothing much other than their-high end unit sales embarrassment. I think much of it is poor marketing, lack of brand identity and the across the board reshuffle G, M and Q series that really made a mess of understanding the line-up. Strange thing is, they hadn't really had any bad reviews or big failures. I had an early G-35 and those VQ motors are known as bullet-proof. Thankfully, I never thought to shoot mine and waste the ammo. 
My ownership experience on a 97,000 to 130,000 car was superb.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

slapheadmofo said:


> Annoy him with this (idler at the pivot and floating brake):
> 
> View attachment 1203060


+ N i c e

Why NOT post a photo of a pretzel painted to look like a mtn bike !!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2018)

Mr Pig said:


> Too many rational reasons here. Supposed to be idiotic ones.


I won't buy Litespeed bikes because when you misspell "light" it means you're faking it and besides, they're not really that fast. False advertising.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

bjeast said:


> Remind me not to buy Oakley sunglasses...


I have also seemed to notice that all of the dikhead "Super-jock" dads - the ones that constantly yell at and berate their 10 and under kids to "stop being pussies" - and the ones that get in fights at games, all tend to have a uniform of Under Armour/Oakley/ and sport specific equipment/apparel company on.


----------



## homeslice (Jun 3, 2008)

matadorCE said:


> I refuse to buy anything Trek or Specialized, even their accessory brands. I just don't like them--I see them as the Ford/Chevy of biking.


Yes and Giant is Dodge/Chrysler/Jeep.
Transition and Santa Cruz are Honda and Toyota.

GT is dogshit knockoffs from the big 3 they use to lead.

Vee and Vittoria Tires are also crap.

I got a Production Privee which is basically a LeMans 917 GULF from the 2000s. Simple and weighs a ton but still fast.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

bachman1961 said:


> + N i c e
> 
> Why NOT post a photo of a pretzel painted to look like a mtn bike !!
> 
> :thumbsup:


Don't worry, it rides like a mountain bike too!


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

homeslice said:


> Yes and Giant is Dodge/Chrysler/Jeep.
> Transition and Santa Cruz are Honda and Toyota.
> 
> GT is dogshit knockoffs from the big 3 they use to lead.
> ...


Congrats on making the least sense! :lol:


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

sXeXBMXer said:


> yeah...most of the people I see with Oakleys on are also d bags, or super-narcissistic


Guilty! I've been wearing Oakleys for 20 years now. Admittedly at first it was for the status symbol, but now I wear a pair for driving and a pair for riding, and I'm not sorry I do.

Now every time I see someone wearing white framed Oakley's and a visor I want to club a baby seal.:madman:


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Brodino said:


> Specialized. All the lawsuits just turned me off.


This


----------



## cookieMonster (Feb 23, 2004)

Cannondale -- because I refuse to support any company that invented something as dumb as the Lefty. And continues to sell that crap...

Rock Shox. My first suspension fork was a Quadra 21R. That thing was a toy. When I first tried a Marzocchi Z1 it was clearly the real deal. I spent 15 years on Marz forks because every other brand's offerings were unreliable junk -- but Rock Shox were the worst. I can't tell you how many Judys, SIDS, and Boxxers came into the shop that had **** the bed. Guys I used to race DH with pretty much just relegated themselves to replacing the seals on their Boxxers once a month.

I can't bring myself to try their products again.


----------



## homeslice (Jun 3, 2008)

beastmaster said:


> Anything from Trump brand...


+1000 
f#ck him.


----------



## homeslice (Jun 3, 2008)

noapathy said:


> Congrats on making the least sense! :lol:


Awwww what's wrong, did I hurt the widdle feewings of a domestic car owner? 
Yah they're all corporate [email protected] Look up the customer service complaints to Giant Glory front tube snaps and see if that doesn't sound like a garbage Dodge.

Keep up the one-liners there big thinker.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Bike companies with proprietary components. Cannondale.
Some components I just don't like. Fox suspension.
Lack of customer service/lying. Everyone's favorite suspension tune shop.

I like companies I'm familiar with and have worked with for decades(Magura/Mavic), and I also like to talk to the dude who's building my frame


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Vader said:


> Bike companies with proprietary components. Cannondale.
> Some components I just don't like. Fox suspension.
> Lack of customer service/lying. Everyone's favorite suspension tune shop.
> 
> I like companies I'm familiar with and have worked with for decades(Magura/Mavic), and I also like to talk to the dude who's building my frame


FOX suspension? Why? They were at the forefront of MX suspension going back to the early 70's then moved into the mtb arena and have been at the forefront there since the mid 90's. Not to mention many other Motorsport suspension systems for years. I'm at a loss here Mr. Vader. >me crossing my arms<


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

askibum02 said:


> Guilty! I've been wearing Oakleys for 20 years now. Admittedly at first it was for the status symbol, but now I wear a pair for driving and a pair for riding, and I'm not sorry I do.
> 
> Now every time I see someone wearing white framed Oakley's and a visor I want to club a baby seal.:madman:


I also, at one point in my life, had a pair of Oakleys way back when I was younger. I also thought it was something that would elevate my status....but I am so rough on sunglasses that when I broke them - like 6 months later, I could not justify getting another pair. Plus, they were not that magical. That started my 30+ year run of cheap gas station glasses. Only broken by getting some Smith's on sale a few years back. Those glasses have lasted, and I really like them.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

beastmaster said:


> Anything from Trump brand...





homeslice said:


> +1000
> f#ck him.


Hear, hear.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Why?


"No good reason" IS the title of the thread.

Whole purpose is examples of people admitting they have no good reason to dislike something but dislike it anyway, "just because".

Obviously, it's delivering...


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2018)

sXeXBMXer said:


> I also, at one point in my life, had a pair of Oakleys way back when I was younger. I also thought it was something that would elevate my status....but I am so rough on sunglasses that when I broke them - like 6 months later, I could not justify getting another pair. Plus, they were not that magical. That started my 30+ year run of cheap gas station glasses. Only broken by getting some Smith's on sale a few years back. Those glasses have lasted, and I really like them.


 I'm trying to wean myself off any name branded eye wear just because the prices are a joke. Watch the episode of "Adam ruins everything" about eye wear and you'll see how monopoly capitalism works in the eye wear industry. Are my Flexon glasses with plastic lenses and $ 0.25 cents worth of lens coating really more expensive than a new I-Phone? I guess if they were individually hand-crafted by old-world Swiss masters and highly trained Oompa-Loompas glass makers, otherwise I'm getting ripped off.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

slapheadmofo said:


> "No good reason" IS the title of the thread.
> 
> Whole purpose is examples of people admitting they have no good reason to dislike something but dislike it anyway, "just because".
> 
> Obviously, it's delivering...


Unacceptable, I need a good reason. :incazzato:


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Unacceptable, I need a good reason. :incazzato:


Just lie to yourself like everyone else.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Giant – I just don't like the name, seems silly. But if it was a really great bike at a really great price, I'd fold.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

homeslice said:


> Awwww what's wrong, did I hurt the widdle feewings of a domestic car owner?
> Yah they're all corporate [email protected] Look up the customer service complaints to Giant Glory front tube snaps and see if that doesn't sound like a garbage Dodge.
> 
> Keep up the one-liners there big thinker.


My feelings? Bwahahaha, get real. My comment was based on your seeming inability to properly form sentences into coherent thoughts and create random correlations based on nothing. I thought it was done on purpose based on the thread title and meant it as a compliment. Clearly I was wrong. :arf:


----------



## Schulze (Feb 21, 2007)

bjeast said:


> Remind me not to buy Oakley sunglasses...


I've never gotten as much static from anything else! I have a pair of bright orange Radar frames I got for $15 on ebay because the earstem was broken. I repaired it. Got the grey lenses from the SI program, $20.

I troll around on a $5000 pedal bike but only get snubbed as a rich guy because I have a $35 pair of superglued sunglassses on. wtf?


----------



## Schulze (Feb 21, 2007)

homeslice said:


> Awwww what's wrong, did I hurt the widdle feewings of a domestic car owner?
> Yah they're all corporate [email protected] Look up the customer service complaints to Giant Glory front tube snaps and see if that doesn't sound like a garbage Dodge.
> 
> Keep up the one-liners there big thinker.


Sorry your girl lost her rigged election to an orange reality show actor. Still bitter over that I see.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

spsoon said:


> Ellsworth. One time I went to their website and it re-sized my browser. Never looked at them again :lol:


LOL!!! that's a good reason!


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

sXeXBMXer said:


> I have also seemed to notice that all of the dikhead "Super-jock" dads - the ones that constantly yell at and berate their 10 and under kids to "stop being pussies" - and the ones that get in fights at games, all tend to have a uniform of Under Armour/Oakley/ and sport specific equipment/apparel company on.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2018)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Unacceptable, I need a good reason. :incazzato:


 You need "good reason" or a better "no good reason?" Do you have either a good reason to rebuke his no good reason or no good reason to rebuke his no good reason?


----------



## Joe Handlebar (Apr 12, 2016)

sXeXBMXer said:


> yeah...most of the people I see with Oakleys on are also d bags, or super-narcissistic


This is such an odd comment....considering a good deal of soldiers, police, EMT/Paramedics, fire fighters, etc... wear Oakleys. Granted, we are able to get them at a very good discount. I guess I've never connected general douche-baggery to glasses. Lot's of other indicators....yes!


----------



## Xterra123 (Apr 22, 2017)

Evil.......I wouldn’t ride a horse named Evil, I wouldn’t trust a dog named Evil, I wouldn’t sail on a ship named Evil.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Joe Handlebar said:


> This is such an odd comment....considering a good deal of soldiers, police, EMT/Paramedics, fire fighters, etc... wear Oakleys. Granted, we are able to get them at a very good discount. I guess I've never connected general douche-baggery to glasses. Lot's of other indicators....yes!


in my experience, this has been the case, yes. Well, the glasses have just happened to be on people who were exhibiting general douche-baggery. I never bothered to check into their background...and just b/c someone is a cop, or firefighter, or vet, does not automatically excuse them from being d-bags. I really have no reason to lie about it...it is just what I have experienced.


----------



## Thatshowiroll (Jan 30, 2009)

What if my prescription reading glasses are Oakley, do I still have teh douche?


----------



## Joe Handlebar (Apr 12, 2016)

sXeXBMXer said:


> in my experience, this has been the case, yes. Well, the glasses have just happened to be on people who were exhibiting general douche-baggery. I never bothered to check into their background...and just b/c someone is a cop, or firefighter, or vet, does not automatically excuse them from being d-bags. I really have no reason to lie about it...it is just what I have experienced.


Then again....they made these.... :skep:








For the record....no idea if that guy is a DB :lol:


----------



## steelerector (Apr 9, 2018)

Specialized. 

I have absolutely no reason for disliking them, as far as I can tell, they make solid bikes. I'd just never ride one. I think I was kicked by an Spec rider as a child or something.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Thatshowiroll said:


> What if my prescription reading glasses are Oakley, do I still have teh douche?


it would depend on how you act with them on...or just in general


----------



## Humpy (Jun 7, 2015)

Based on all the crap in my garage I will buy anything from anyone whether I need it or not.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Humpy said:


> Based on all the crap in my garage I will buy anything from anyone whether I need it or not.


pretty freakin hilarious...and true for me in some cases!!

I spend a lot of time finding stuff and going "uhhh...when did I buy that. And why?"


----------



## hoolie (Sep 17, 2010)

Humpy said:


> Based on all the crap in my garage I will buy anything from anyone whether I need it or not.


So funny!

I had a DT SWISS rear wheel in 2001 that had grinding rear axle after 3 months. Sent it to DT SWISS for rebuild, paid postage both ways and it came back grindy! I was so pissed. Never again. Rolled my eyes at DT Swiss owners on this thread for many years, and I have great luck with Chris King hubs.

On my new bike build this winter, I got a screaming deal on DT SWISS 350 hubset. I love them now! 18 tooth ratchet is thick steel and super strong, no need for star ratchet upgrade. I have been converted. Long term my Chris King hubset is alive and well after 7 years, so we will see if 350 hubs will last (bearing replacement is super affordable if needed).

As far as Santa Cruz treating me badly on a broken rear triangle, I will not be buying from that brand again.


----------



## apexspeed (Jul 6, 2004)

I won't touch anything Trek because of what they did to small micro builders through the 90s. Specialized isn't much in my world, either, but I don't have any irrational distaste for them.

I like small bike and accessory builders. I don't like holding companies.


----------



## Geotrouvetout67 (May 2, 2013)

apexspeed said:


> I won't touch anything Trek because of what they did to small micro builders through the 90s. Specialized isn't much in my world, either, but I don't have any irrational distaste for them.
> 
> I like small bike and accessory builders. I don't like holding companies.


They are the Ford/Chevy of biking, nothing wrong with that, there's a need for something in between Walmart and "craft" bike manufacturers.

It's like they are the Sam Adams or 312 when you can choose from Bud light to Switchback.


----------



## SprSonik (Jul 29, 2004)

They also make bikes that will slaughter boutique brands in any discipline. But I get what you are saying in principle.


----------



## Radical_53 (Nov 22, 2006)

Possibly not. Like Chevy/Ford... 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TigerRider (May 1, 2006)

richde said:


> Any company that changed to an FSR/Horst Link when the patent ran out.


Haha! There were quite a few as I recall.. :skep:

For me its..

Trek Bikes and Accessories - Boring products :yawn:, absorbed and killed Gary Fisher and it's all made in china junk now.

Pearl Izumi - Every Fred in my area rides with those neon yellow jackets. Barf..

Intense Bikes - Can't get over the NASCAR paint schemes..


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

TigerRider said:


> Trek Bikes and Accessories - Boring products :yawn:, absorbed and killed Gary Fisher .


And Lemond, though I can kind of understand why but then look how things ended up in the end between those two.


----------



## 802spokestoke (Jun 20, 2012)

Fun Thread...I"m so happy somebody posted Randy fighting at little league

Enve....GRRRR. and Stinkys

And this stupid screen name. What was I thinking?


----------



## VBraker (Apr 16, 2014)

802spokestoke said:


> Fun Thread.


No kidding, what a great way to kill the lunch hour.

Since I'm playing, I wouldn't pay MSRP, or even sale price, for Specialized/Trek/Giant branded products, but if I had an opportunity for a new bike for pennies on the dollar, sure. But I don't work in the industry anymore, so that isn't likely.

Absolutely no SRAM family products. I've been burned by everything that I've ever owned made by that company. Grip Shift in the 90s, A SID with one lower leg dropout longer than the other. Made the wheel sit the fork at an angle. Watched the first gen of SRAM road chainrings fold over during a sprint. Pretty sure the only reason the single ring MTB drivetrain was popularized by SRAM was because they couldn't build a front derailleur that worked. The only thing I like about that company is the financial support of bike advocacy/World Bicycle Relief.


----------



## TigerRider (May 1, 2006)

FLYINW said:


> Trek for what they did to Klein. They took a brand that was known for their beautifully crafted and painted bikes and just made them into rebadged Treks.


Agree 100%. I loved the Attitude Race I had. Best/quickest riding hardtail I've ever owned, sanded welds were gorgeous too..


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

matadorCE said:


> I refuse to buy anything Trek or Specialized, even their accessory brands. I just don't like them--I see them as the Ford/Chevy of biking.


I ride an old Trek road bike that I got used, but never wanted to buy new Trek. I used to think Specialized was devil. Then joined a local race team that happened be shop that is Specialized dealer. I join not for the bikes, but fro the team vibe and the people. I raced this season on my Vassago singlespeed, but I also decided to look a new XC FS bike to replace my Santa Cruz Highball HT. Since my team shop was specialized I needed to at least consider them. So did some research on them and after careful consideration and bike demos I bought a new 2018 Epic. Turns out the more I ride the bike the more I like it and really like what the big evil "S" did with it. Lots of nice details to make it really nice. Like being able to get a light weight frame. 2 bottles even in a medium frame. The brain actually works too and I like how it responds. This is not confirmation bias either they really built a really good bike. The things I did not like about them relate to proprietary cramp and service are mitigated with my relationship with my shop. But in the end I am still on "walmart" bike that posers ride rather than a boutique brand that only those "in the know" ride. So yeah there is still that, but I have dealt with that since my build is totally unique and not purely "off the shelf.


----------



## Dropper (Mar 1, 2018)

Humpy said:


> Based on all the crap in my garage I will buy anything from anyone whether I need it or not.


X3 i have a trek, 2 specialized, 3 santa cruz, a kona and a public in the garage. Im a whore I guess...


----------



## homeslice (Jun 3, 2008)

Schulze said:


> Sorry your girl lost her rigged election to an orange reality show actor. Still bitter over that I see.


Cute somehow you didn't preach the libtard, safe space, [email protected]$k CNN throw up but stick crapped out a get over it to norhing oriented with Hillary whatsoever. I thought for a second you double-wide trailer [email protected] evolved but you reaffirmed my thoughts.


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

Wipedout said:


> Oakley.
> 
> Dumb reason: Douchebag culture surrounds them, at least in my town. Every bro driving a jacked up diesel and wearing a Tap Out shirt 3 sizes too small wears white framed Oakleys.
> 
> ...


I bought a new 1987 F350. It was in the shop all of the time the first year I owned it. It ran out of gas and the gauge was reading full. If I floored it it would stall out and not start. For some reason when it was 8 years old someone at the dealership mentioned that some vehicles have an auxiliary fuel pump. I told him that it was an F350 with a 460 V8 with a four barrel carb-I said what would need an auxiliary pump more that a truck like that. He said if I have a carburetor I should not have electric pumps in the tank. Basically they told me too bad- it is 8 years old. I bought it new and had it serviced several times at the dealership.​


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> FOX suspension? Why? They were at the forefront of MX suspension going back to the early 70's then moved into the mtb arena and have been at the forefront there since the mid 90's. Not to mention many other Motorsport suspension systems for years. I'm at a loss here Mr. Vader. >me crossing my arms<


Their suspension feels dead. I hate air shocks. I cut my teeth on the Z1


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

att..ANYTHING att has been perma-banned..


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Here's one for your reasoning DJ-

I'm going to see what brand of azzwipe we have at work. I wouldn't buy that stuff if the other choice was 60 grit sandpaper.

I think the plastic wrap my newsprint is delivered in would DOO better.

:madmax:


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

VBraker said:


> , A SID with one lower leg dropout longer than the other. Made the wheel sit the fork at an angle. .


No $&!+ !? Was it a 26"?

I had one of those that came on an ibis tranny I got from a friend. It was like a third hand fork though, so we never got it warrantied.

It worked fine for years, but I never got my head wrapped around why it did that. I thought many times to Dremel out the drop out, but that risked ruining the whole fork.

Eventually it seemed to get much worse, and I changed it out for something else. I still have it in the garage though, and it'll likely get turned into a couple bottle openers soon.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

slapheadmofo said:


> Don't worry, it rides like a mountain bike too!


Taste like pretzels, rides like a bike.

That thing would get me Killed !!

:lol:


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Forster said:


> I'm trying to wean myself off any name branded eye wear just because the prices are a joke. Watch the episode of "Adam ruins everything" about eye wear and you'll see how monopoly capitalism works in the eye wear industry. Are my Flexon glasses with plastic lenses and $ 0.25 cents worth of lens coating really more expensive than a new I-Phone? I guess if they were individually hand-crafted by old-world Swiss masters and highly trained Oompa-Loompas glass makers, otherwise I'm getting ripped off.


A few bike rides ago we stopped to get eats and locked the bikes to a tree. As the guy is doing the securing, He looks at me and says "Brian don't ste----"
loud C R A CK .
I about crapped myself as there in the grass underfoot were his sun-specs and how often is it they are not a $160 pair or even more if script ?

Enter ROSS Dress for Less, lol. Maybe $8 to $15 . Whewwww


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

homeslice said:


> Yes and Giant is Dodge/Chrysler/Jeep.
> Transition and Santa Cruz are Honda and Toyota.
> 
> GT is dogshit knockoffs from the big 3 they use to lead.
> ...


Congrats, I guess the only thing left is Volkswagen and...
Dieselgate is long over.

Got a Gulf myself !!


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

bachman1961 said:


> Congrats, I guess the only thing left is Volkswagen and...
> Dieselgate is long over.
> 
> Got a Gulf myself !!


VW is on the list for me now.

The litigation is over, but I won't support the company that did it.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2018)

How about Trek for jettisoning Lemond for Armstrong.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Forster said:


> How about Trek for jettisoning Lemond for Armstrong.


I mentioned that in another thread today!


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

Crank Brothers, because everything they make sucks. But I reckon that’s a pretty good reason.


----------



## Entrenador (Oct 8, 2004)

Wow, so much more than bikes here. Here's my no-go list:

Intense - stupid name; I can't say this without following with, "BroOOOO!!!!"
Liteville - same, except instead of yelling 'Bro' I just giggle to myself, "Who's idea was this?"
Enve - might as well be called Doucheville
Loaded - Guns or stoned, I give no fncks
KHS - I really want to like their stuff but ugh, it's always underwhelming.
Sidi
Cannondale accessories
Any saddle with the word "Selle" in the name
Hutchison
Crank Brothers - grew up in close proximity to a meth house, so their early drug referenced model names (and seemingly induced QC) put me off for good
Control Tech
Wipperman/Connex(?)

I guess some of these don't count, because I have some reasons. I can live with that.


----------



## smoothmoose (Jun 8, 2008)

bingemtbr said:


> Fruit of the Loom
> Budweiser / AB-InBev brands
> KIA, Mitsubishi, Chevy
> Puma
> ...


What's wrong with Bob Red Mills???? Just listened to his story on "How I built it" podcast.


----------



## smoothmoose (Jun 8, 2008)

Boycotting all the Vista Outdoors stuff right now. Kinda of hard as I'm helmet shopping and Bell and Giro are OUT.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

smoothmoose said:


> What's wrong with Bob Red Mills???? Just listened to his story on "How I built it" podcast.


I'm still pondering how 16oz of grain is worth like $9. Otherwise, yeah.

Also, puppies. Everyone who buys one is a total dingus!


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

Specialized - the Walmart of the bike world, I never liked the way they did business
Oakley - ugly, silly looking glasses 
Pearl Izumi - generic looking gear
Knolly - goofy looking, clunky, expensive bikes, everyone I talk to who owns one seems to be way to bro-tastic
Crank Bros - I used to own some of their gear but it just breaks, never again
Cannondale - see same reason as Crank Bros.
Enve - over priced, status symbols of the bike world
Giant - too generic
Kali - ugly protective gear


----------



## VBraker (Apr 16, 2014)

tfinator said:


> No $&!+ !? Was it a 26"?
> 
> I had one of those that came on an ibis tranny I got from a friend. It was like a third hand fork though, so we never got it warrantied.
> 
> ...


Yeah, it was a 26". I bought in online from one of those houses that stocks up on OEM equipment/closeouts. Needed a decent XC race sort of fork with canti mounts there were few options. Rode it for 3 or 4 years. About 2 years in, I'm leaning over the handlebars, and notice that the tire is off center, nope, in the dropouts all the way. Dish tool says the wheel is good. Get online to ask the Google machine, and results take me to a forum thread with others having the same experience. I didn't dremel it either, just figured that if I couldn't tell anything was wrong while riding it, it probably didn't matter.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2018)

Blaster-Dry Lube. Reminds me of Master-Blaster from Mad Max.

Actually, that's a product I do use despite having a "no-good reason" to avoid it. 

Brooks, because they don't have anything to do with small streams at all.

Actually, that's a product I do use despite having a "no-good reason" to avoid it.

Dang, flat out of ideas.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

tfinator said:


> VW is on the list for me now.
> 
> The litigation is over, but I won't support the company that did it.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


I never pursued VW , just happened to land there searching h-backs or wagons.
Of recent years, had a hint of suspicion the next car would be more utility (any utility) over a G35, Infiniti's version of non racer-boy 350Z.
A lot of car for 60% avg new car prices, 4motion / turbo, real world 24/36 mpg, split-fold seat with lots of room, good dog and bike hauler. They offered the new 2018 warranty on an outgoing 2017 with $5000 off msrp. Only 2500 miles in but everything I wanted and a few nice features for something sub $ 21 k.


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

bachman1961 said:


> I never pursued VW , just happened to land there searching h-backs or wagons.
> Of recent years, had a hint of suspicion the next car would be more utility (any utility) over a G35, Infiniti's version of non racer-boy 350Z.
> A lot of car for 60% avg new car prices, 4motion / turbo, real world 24/36 mpg, split-fold seat with lots of room, good dog and bike hauler. They offered the new 2018 warranty on an outgoing 2017 with $5000 off msrp. Only 2500 miles in but everything I wanted and a few nice features for something sub $ 21 k.


Hey now, this all sounds like a lot of "thinking" and "reasons"



Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

tfinator said:


> VW is on the list for me now.
> 
> The litigation is over, but I won't support the company that did it.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Werd. I had a TDI Sportwagen that I totalled after dieselgate hit. I would have preferred to just get another one, but nooooooo. I'll never buy another VAG product again.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

mbmb65 said:


> Crank Brothers, because everything they make sucks. But I reckon that's a pretty good reason.


I hear this all the time, including from my shop guy who is super competent and trustworthy. But I have been riding their pedals for 15 years and they are one of the cheapest most reliable things on my bikes. I only weigh 145 and live in a place with smooth dirt singletrack virtually devoid of chunky rocky tech so maybe that's why it works for me.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

tfinator said:


> Hey now, this all sounds like a lot of "thinking" and "reasons"
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Yeah, I know they screwed the pooch, 
can't trust 'em
Me burning altruistic life plans to rewind the karma I'm due yada yada :lol:

But at the end of the day &#8230;.. WAIT !! There is no end of the day :madmax: I'm 56 and STILL WORKING.
It's a money thing, I'm cheap, VW is buying back some business and it's tubeless !!

I'm the Barnum & Baily customer.


----------



## mahgnillig (Mar 12, 2004)

Ellsworth - because if you can't be bothered to bring size small bikes to a demo event in your big arse trailer then I can't be bothered to buy one.


Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

the title of this thread is "Brands you won't buy...for no good reason!"...

many of you are giving very good reasons not to buy a brand, such as the person who won't buy ellsworth.

in my mind, not bringing a size small to a demo event is a perfectly good reason to thumb my nose at them.


----------



## l'oiseau (May 5, 2015)

I actually couldn't think of any. If I chose to not buy parts for my bike based on stupid names and marketing, I don't think I'd have much of a bike.

I hate "Spank" and "Race Face" as company names, but I have both products on my bikes and they are great.

Deity - bought a seatpost clamp which broke as soon as I tightened it. The name is stupid, but also the product sucked... so I have a reason.

Surly is kind of annoying with their hipsterish ways, but to be honest, I think their frames are well built, well thought out and ride nicely. It's OK to be douchey if you can build decent products.

If it works and the price is good, I'm not biased. Once I'm burned I usually shy away from stuff unless they warranty it and make it right.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

l'oiseau said:


> I actually couldn't think of any. If I chose to not buy parts for my bike based on stupid names and marketing, I don't think I'd have much of a bike.
> 
> I hate "Spank" and "Race Face" as company names, but I have both products on my bikes and they are great.
> 
> ...


^^^

this...


----------



## toomanyhobbies (Jul 25, 2014)

Specialized - because I prefer something generalized


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

l'oiseau said:


> I actually couldn't think of any. If I chose to not buy parts for my bike based on stupid names and marketing, I don't think I'd have much of a bike.
> 
> I hate "Spank" and "Race Face" as company names, but I have both products on my bikes and they are great.
> 
> ...


Spank sounds like such a dirty brand, I don't know that I can support them.:nono:


----------



## dompedro3 (Jan 26, 2004)

Mazda - because my wife does not like it, and she has no good reason ("I just don't like the name")

Florsheim shoes - because a guy i didnt like back in middle school is an executive there.

Specialized tires - because once five years ago I had a rental bike with entry level specialized tires and I fell, I blamed the tires, won't buy them now (no way it was because i was riding an unfamiliar bike on an unfamiliar trail with a hangover, it was definitly the specialized tires) 

Shimano road components because I declared myself a campy rider ten years ago. I'm confused by SRAM road components. My (campy equipped) road bike collects dust. 

Redline bikes - got in fight in elementary school with bully who insisted my Haro BMX bike sucked and his Redline was better, have never bought a redline bike or part since then (although to be fair, I haven't bought a Haro either...and he was probably right)

Whole foods - not really a brand, but I don't like the store and wont shop at one if I can help it.

Shell gas - When I was younger my uncle told me he once got bad shell gas that ruined his engine, now it is hardwired in my brain to avoid it if possible.


----------



## mountainbikenaked (Apr 6, 2007)

smoothmoose said:


> Boycotting all the Vista Outdoors stuff right now. Kinda of hard as I'm helmet shopping and Bell and Giro are OUT.


Didn't Vista stop making guns?


----------



## dompedro3 (Jan 26, 2004)

mountainbikenaked said:


> Didn't Vista stop making guns?


They still own Savage Arms, also they are one of the larger ammunition manufacturers (CCI, Federal, Blazer, Speer). They are trying to sell Savage arms.


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

ghood said:


> I hear this all the time, including from my shop guy who is super competent and trustworthy. But I have been riding their pedals for 15 years and they are one of the cheapest most reliable things on my bikes. I only weigh 145 and live in a place with smooth dirt singletrack virtually devoid of chunky rocky tech so maybe that's why it works for me.


Myself, and many, many others have had a much different experience. I got so adept at rebuilding candies, that I could do it trailside. And the Joplin was just horrible. So, again, I have a perfectly good reason to not buy CB. I think I'm in the wrong thread.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

dompedro3 said:


> They still own Savage Arms, also they are one of the larger ammunition manufacturers (CCI, Federal, Blazer, Speer). They are trying to sell Savage arms.


https://www.bicycleretailer.com/ind...rms-and-sports-brands-including-bell-giro-and


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

dompedro3 said:


> Mazda - because my wife does not like it, and she has no good reason ("I just don't like the name")
> 
> Florsheim shoes - because a guy i didnt like back in middle school is an executive there.
> 
> ...


are you part of the inspiration for Weird Al's song below?






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Bachman, by the way I like my reasoning and I hope your TP turns out to be 40 grit.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Bachman, by the way I like my reasoning and I hope your TP turns out to be 40 grit.


:thumbsup:

I'll quit griping I guess because so far, I haven't lost enough skin layers wiping to keep off the bike saddle.

That' the only real way to keep score.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cannondale, Lefty Fork, really? They don’t have a leg to stand on.


----------



## slowpoker (Jun 4, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Cannondale, Lefty Fork, really? They don't have a leg to stand on.


:drumroll::drumroll::drumroll::drumroll::drumroll:


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

All these brands, big and small,

All This pissing and moaning, wow..

I'll admit I read lots of reviews before I buy and rarely buy new tech the first year, ever. The hype sucks, the pricing really sucks, and waiting a year or so gets you a better version two at often half the price, or even less...

I don't really recall buying any crappy stuff.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2018)

Not a brand you can purchase, but I do think the current Wells Fargo ads running on NPR are pretty funny. How the hell does "reestablished in 2018" make customers feel better about the 3.5 million times (that we know of) they cheated their customers? The ad campaign would have been better off saying "Sorry. Some of our folks were bad actors and we fired them and pressed charges." I might be able to rethink my trust level then but you don't just get a do-over cause you eliminated an incentive program. I was a Tier One customer until a former employee let me know what they were doing in the real estate market so we pitched out just before Great Western took over.


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

Guess it is something I indirectly paid for, but strava told me they will no longer post my heart rate data, unless I allow them access to health related data. I sent them an email telling them that I will no longer be using strava, but it was an unreturnable email address. I have the same info on Garmin Connect. I had a windows update, and it corrupted my Garmin Connect. Last time I spent hours on their help chat before I found someone that could actually solve the problem. Know what, I have all my ride information in the history in the device, I do not need either of them.


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

trek- snobby douchebags rode them exlcusively back in the day
giant- none of their bikes really grabbed my attention
sram- never been a fan.... I hate grip shift!

as far as anything else, it all comes down to price....expensive brands I stay away from....I make the most of what I can afford..... last new bike I bought was back in 96... I rebuild peoples discards these days..... my GT I got from a family member after it got crashed when he was hit by a car


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

mbmb65 said:


> Myself, and many, many others have had a much different experience. I got so adept at rebuilding candies, that I could do it trailside. And the Joplin was just horrible. So, again, I have a perfectly good reason to not buy CB. I think I'm in the wrong thread.


There was a timer built into every candy pedal I owned to wear out after 9 months.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

Osco said:


> All these brands, big and small,
> 
> All This pissing and moaning, wow..
> 
> ...


Swing and a miss replying to the OP.

You'll get em next time 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## someoldfart (Mar 14, 2013)

Intense. I’ve only known two people that owned and Intense bike and both broke their bikes. 

Scott. I had a Scott road bike. It was a small frame and had a less steep headtube angle I guess to lessen toe overlap, which it had anyway but they did not alter the fork offset so handling was a bit funky. I also dislike their shock switches that decrease travel and lockouts and crap like that. 

Surly. They have a great name and sort of cult, but to me the bikes are just Asian steel of average quality. And way too many braze on mounts.


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

tfinator said:


> Swing and a miss replying to the OP.
> 
> You'll get em next time
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


No sh!t. Right over the head.


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

tfinator said:


> There was a timer built into every candy pedal I owned to wear out after 9 months.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Damn! 9 months? That's really good. I was lucky to 4.


----------



## Fajita Dave (Mar 22, 2012)

mbmb65 said:


> Crank Brothers, because everything they make sucks. But I reckon that's a pretty good reason.


I highly disagree with my Candy 7 pedals. I've tried quite a few different brands and models, I'm not switching back. My first Candy 2s lasted 1,100 miles and the bearings were still good. Just had to adjust out some play a few times. I did bend the spindle on them but that was a piece of cake to replace. The 2s are now used a winter pedals for my road bike. The 7s are like new after 600 miles so far.

I won't buy Specialized, Trek, Giant because its a dumb name, Sram, and Schwalbe.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

Hyundai, I don't care how well they are priced, how long their warrentee is, I will never, ever buy a Hyundia.


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

Fajita Dave said:


> I highly disagree with my Candy 7 pedals. I've tried quite a few different brands and models, I'm not switching back. My first Candy 2s lasted 1,100 miles and the bearings were still good. Just had to adjust out some play a few times. I did bend the spindle on them but that was a piece of cake to replace. The 2s are now used a winter pedals for my road bike. The 7s are like new after 600 miles so far.
> 
> I won't buy Specialized, Trek, Giant because its a dumb name, Sram, and Schwalbe.


I disagree with your candies as well. 1100 miles isn't very long, and yes they are easy to rebuild, but that's not really the point. I've had times that lasted for years. Many years.


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

mbmb65 said:


> Damn! 9 months? That's really good. I was lucky to 4.


I'm only 150 pounds. The real issue was that I sucked at clipping into them. Shimano is much easier for me for whatever reason

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

someoldfart said:


> Intense. I've only known two people that owned and Intense bike and both broke their bikes.


Hmm. . funny, because I've been on the same Intense frame since 2002. My average weight being 210 lbs and I've always ridden some tech rocky trails. Not that Intense frames don't break but certainly not any more than most any other brand. Top quality built frames in my opinion.


----------



## Fajita Dave (Mar 22, 2012)

mbmb65 said:


> I disagree with your candies as well. 1100 miles isn't very long, and yes they are easy to rebuild, but that's not really the point. I've had times that lasted for years. Many years.


They were still good at 1,100 miles. I just found a good deal on the 7s and put the 2s away for winter road pedals. I wouldn't deny it seems like they use fairly cheap bearings. However good replacements can be found cheap and lube the bushing half a few times a year. They'll last forever like anything else thats well maintained. The clipping and smooth float is well worth it for me. 1,000 miles is about one year on the mtb since my miles are split with road.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

K H S 
Liked the look and style of some and even shopped them a bit but they didn't seem to have much presence or market share around here. 

Months later, I joined a few rides with a guy that had one and nearly every ride, he had shifting issues or suspension 'problems'. Likely, correctable adjustments and set-up so I write it off to 50/50 of placebo and lack of proper set up and adjustment from new.

ie; No Good Reason


----------



## FJSnoozer (Mar 3, 2015)

JACKL said:


> Did someone call you "brace face" as a kid? If so, totally understandable.
> 
> The Maxxis logo is perfectly fine IMO, other than being yellow. Blechhh.
> Your logic regarding their sizing is beyond reproach. I assume you don't buy Specialized tires either.


Or weighed a Schwalbe...

At least the IKON is correct 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theskeptik (Jun 13, 2018)

I don't care what the brand is, but I will never buy a bike with suspension so there's that. Also, biking tights and jerseys. Won't buy those either.


----------



## FPtheBored (Oct 15, 2014)

Evil bikes solely because of a particular owner talking to me about how he was 23% faster on average due to the bike alone and continuing to talk it up at any given opportunity. It drove me insane, I cannot even look at the bikes seriously anymore.

Giant Bikes due to the color schemes on the models I would be interested in, they remind me more of a walmart bike. I'm looking at you 2018 glory advanced color schemes.

WTB rims, this one is more reasonable though. On a 2015 Nomad I managed to kill both stock rims within the first month in the most minor of instances. I would be paranoid if I tried them again.

Alpinestars anything, their apparel that I had simply did not hold up at all so I won't be trying their other gear.

Vittoria tires, dat grey sidewall. I did like the morsa as a fast rolling rear though.

Bell full faces, my full 9 was so squeaky and I just cannot stand noises like that.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Pivot

Last mtb trip met a bloke with a e-Pivot, he never shut up about it, l dont want to be him


----------



## manpurse (Feb 6, 2011)

Evil. As a middle age guy with average riding skills I can't bring myself to ride a bike with that name.

Handup. They seem to push the partying/beer drinking lifestyle of a 21 year old and I don't even drink alcohol or fit into that demographic so I'll stick to Tasco.

Fezzari. They make great bikes but that name though...

I'd buy one now, but in the past I wouldn't buy Santa Cruz because _every_ mountain biker in my area rode one and they seemed soooo trendy. You weren't in the "in" crowd unless you had a Santa Cruz and Toyota Tacoma.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cmg71 said:


> Pivot
> 
> Last mtb trip met a bloke with a e-Pivot, he never shut up about it, l dont want to be him


So his suspension pivots were electric?


----------



## smartyiak (Apr 29, 2009)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> So his suspension pivots were electric?


It's the new Fox prototype!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

smartyiak said:


> It's the new Fox prototype!


FoxEpivot


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

They're gonna have gender specific models, FoxElady will be the women's version.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

chazpat said:


> They're gonna have gender specific models, FoxElady will be the women's version.


Isn't that the one you have to use their new Purple Haze 14wt fluid and the Bleeding Heart valve? I think the Changes they made to the damping should help people who are into Drifting and should give more Freedom to choose better Inside Out lines.

Also, golf balls. I won't buy 'em. Especially Titleist.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

cmg71 said:


> Pivot
> 
> Last mtb trip met a bloke with a e-Pivot, he never shut up about it, l dont want to be him


Pretty sure we all get a little over-excited about a new ride. I know I have trouble in this regard, so apologies in advance if we ride together that day.


----------



## HotHead (Feb 24, 2015)

SRAM. I have it on one bike. All the others have Shimano. I am totally grateful when I shift or brake with the Shimano components. SRAM constantly lets me down. Won't have it again.


----------



## bucknut (Jan 17, 2012)

Budweiser, Milller and Coors.


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

Chalk up Kona on my list:


__
http://instagr.am/p/BkOAavihH7g/

I don't care or mind what people do privately, but when you promote it as a brand you affiliate everyone using that brand by proxy. Are they aware they sell bikes for kids?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Vegard said:


> Chalk up Kona on my list:
> 
> 
> I don't care or mind what people do privately, but when you promote it as a brand you affiliate everyone using that brand by proxy


Lucy, you got some splainin to do.


----------



## eyeballs (Sep 16, 2016)

sfgiantsfan said:


> Bad or overplayed commercials will make me never use a product. I will NEVER donate a car to Cars for Kids, nor will I ever take my car to AAMCO because of those commercials that people imitate the sounds their cars make.
> 
> I have not bought any thing Nike since they re-hired Vick after all the dog fighting stuff either.
> 
> I have a lot of those .


Funny thing....I actually tried to donate a car. It died on me and I told them where it was and they could have it. After answering a bunch of questions they finally said they wouldn't take it because the insurance policy for their tow drivers doesn't cover them to pickup a vehicle on a highway.

But I really hate yeti coolers, mainly because every frickin vehicle seems to have one of the stickers on it. Even those that are clearly worth far less than the cheapest yeti product.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

eyeballs said:


> But I really hate yeti coolers, mainly because every frickin vehicle seems to have one of the stickers on it. Even those that are clearly worth far less than the cheapest yeti product.


Because the stickers are all they can afford. :lol:


----------



## singletrack990 (Jul 14, 2014)

POC - I really don't know how to pronounce its name, and I'm not sure what it even is, but I do know the cool kids wear it, and I've never been one of the cool kids.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

JIF peanut butter

for some reason... poison

anything else, fine

biggest peanut product maker on earth is NOT gettin my monies


----------



## mahgnillig (Mar 12, 2004)

127.0.0.1 said:


> JIF peanut butter
> 
> for some reason... poison
> 
> ...


I totally get this... JIF is bathroom cleaner in the UK.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## l'oiseau (May 5, 2015)

Vegard said:


> Chalk up Kona on my list:
> 
> 
> __
> ...


Oh c'mon, and like a zillion other companies don't do this with alcohol?


----------

